# Fair rental has no vehicles available ?!?



## Decompoze (Nov 1, 2019)

I would routinely check out the vehicles Fair had as rentals and favorite the ones I’d like just in case I saw something worth returning/exchanging my 2015 Toyota Corolla for.

Lately the page that was once full of vehicle options is completely blank. I contacted Fair support and they said they received a surge in demand and that all their vehicles have been rented out. I find this hard to believe. The conspiracy theorist side of me tells me they are systematically preventing me from attempting to exchange my my current 2015 Toyota Corolla. Lol.

Is anyone out there also have the same issue with viewing vehicles? As I said before the “shop cars” button goes to a completely blank page with only the “go back” arrow button visible. I am in the Orange County/Los Angeles region. Please let me know! Thank you.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

I'd file a complaint. That's not fair!


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Why would they care if you return the car? They will have it rented in a day or two. 
In times of supply and demand, they do not need to have a conspiracy.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Decompoze said:


> I would routinely check out the vehicles Fair had as rentals and favorite the ones I'd like just in case I saw something worth returning/exchanging my 2015 Toyota Corolla for.
> 
> Lately the page that was once full of vehicle options is completely blank. I contacted Fair support and they said they received a surge in demand and that all their vehicles have been rented out. I find this hard to believe. The conspiracy theorist side of me tells me they are systematically preventing me from attempting to exchange my my current 2015 Toyota Corolla. Lol.
> 
> Is anyone out there also have the same issue with viewing vehicles? As I said before the "shop cars" button goes to a completely blank page with only the "go back" arrow button visible. I am in the Orange County/Los Angeles region. Please let me know! Thank you.


For Uber, they do not let you shop cars online. You have to go physically to the Fair/Uber Station, which excludes most rental pickup locations. For Uber it is weekly pay and they are going to charge you possibly 214 plus tax. And the deposit. If you making weekly payments on your Corolla, you would return the car before they would allow you to make an appointment for a replacement, with a new deposit. I suppose you could walk around the lot when they open, and see if any of the cars resonates with you. If you are quick enough you can get the other processes done before another driver rents the car. As to a run on the cars, well, they put out so many and leave others for inspection I suppose, but I had seen cars disappear in two hours from around thirty. But it changes daily. So give it your best try. if you find a friendly face to help you, all the better.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Some markets have more Fair cars available than others. Check daily because the listings are updated more than daily. 

I have never seen more than 5 available at a time, and none of them are available for more than a week. Another market I checked had a couple dozen cars available.


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

For pickup you have to have deposit paid and called from rideshare hub. Don’t go location before doing these


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

2starDriver said:


> For pickup you have to have deposit paid and called from rideshare hub. Don't go location before doing these


Incorrect. On the Fair app you choose the Fair Station to pick up a car from. Then you pay your deposit. If they accept it, you have a day or 24 hours to pick up a car. They will consider acceptance as an appointment. At the station you check in and choose a car. They register it in your Uber app.

You can complete these steps while at the station as soon as they open for the day, but here is a warning. They just raised prices. New car, new price. Uber might mess up your account in a senseless manner. They removed a car when returned, and they "expired" my profile picture. Twenty cars disappeared from in front of my eyes before my account was active, before I could pay a new deposit, before I could select a car. I also needed a Fair representative to talk to the Uber representative who ironically insisted that my account was deactivated because I had no car.

So, be careful and make a friend at the station before you do anything. The car I got, required six hundred dollars of repairs paid by the company and I lost a lot of road time.


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Fair has instant pay. Not weekly pay


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

If you just owned your own 8 to 10 year old vehicle you wouldn't have too deal with this mess.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Steve412 said:


> Fair has instant pay. Not weekly pay


You pay Fair weekly for the car. Uber has Instant pay.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Decompoze said:


> I would routinely check out the vehicles Fair had as rentals and favorite the ones I'd like just in case I saw something worth returning/exchanging my 2015 Toyota Corolla for.
> 
> Lately the page that was once full of vehicle options is completely blank. I contacted Fair support and they said they received a surge in demand and that all their vehicles have been rented out. I find this hard to believe. The conspiracy theorist side of me tells me they are systematically preventing me from attempting to exchange my my current 2015 Toyota Corolla. Lol.
> 
> Is anyone out there also have the same issue with viewing vehicles? As I said before the "shop cars" button goes to a completely blank page with only the "go back" arrow button visible. I am in the Orange County/Los Angeles region. Please let me know! Thank you.


You should see the BUDGET car rental lot at the airport here !
3 wrecked cars for every operable car !

Somewhere . . . a rental agency has WORSE luck than Budget !

Is it " Fair " ?


----------

